
In Defence of Delaying Gratification, Amazon from a long term profit perspective - barredo
http://ireaderreview.com/2012/09/10/in-defence-of-delaying-gratification-amazon-from-a-non-short-term-profit-perspective/
======
barredo
Disclaimer: original title says 'non short-term' and i replaced it to
'longterm' to keep the title below 80 chars. Sorry.

